# Se apaga al subir él volúmen bocina Panasonic sc-cmax5



## yosefph (Dic 20, 2019)

Buenas noches, tengo una bocina Panasonic Sc-cmax5 la falla es que al subir el volumen al máximo se apaga el Audio es bueno solo se apaga


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2019)

Comprobaste la bateria que no esté agotada o en mal estado?


----------



## yosefph (Dic 20, 2019)

Está no utiliza batería


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2019)

Entonces que comprobaciones hiciste?


----------



## yosefph (Dic 21, 2019)

Solo se baja a cero el voltaje dé 38.5 los demás permanecen bien


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2019)

Puede que la fuente se esté protegiendo.
Busca capacitores hinchados/desvalorizados/reventados.
Mira resistencias que no estén muy recalentadas.
Tambien puede ser que el integrado amplificador tenga un problema y se ponga en corto.
Si lleva un mosfet para activar esos 35 voltios, puede que esté en mal estado, o la proteccion lo esté apagando


----------



## yosefph (Dic 21, 2019)

me puedes ayudar para anular la proteccion  lleva el circuito sg3525 no encuentro donde esta la proteccion


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2019)

A ver si te sirve


----------



## leo sanzeh (Dic 21, 2019)

Para activar fuente, solo puentea pines 9 y 12 de la fuente (PCONT y SYS5V) deberá activarse los +38.5V
No se si sea igual la fuente, pero te dejo el diagrama de una fuente Panasonic AKX800 que usa el SG3525 y creo que es igual.
Diagrama Panasonic SA-AKX800


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2019)

Mira el manual que te pase. En la parte del amplificador, tenes varios sensores, detector de tension continua, de los integrados, etc. Mide y aisla esa parte del circuito, antes y despues de que se apague


----------

